# (Discord) New Modern esque roleplay with themes of magic, technology, and more.



## Voldrak (Apr 18, 2018)

So, Me and my friends have been working on a setting for a roleplay, and we've finally finished. If you're interested in joining this, contact me on discord at river58#0922 or join the discord in my signature. If it's not interesting or somethings wrong, please let me know why . Here's the info:



Spoiler: Plot



Plot Synopsis:

A world where humans and other creatures (e.g. Anthro Animals) co-exist, in the year 2019. Basically modern life. Centered around the city of 'New Weston', a large, bustling city filled with people.:

One group starts in a car going over a plan for a robbery, Heading from the main location - a suburban area of the town New Weston - to the metropolitan area, where there is a government research facility with 'valuable materials', a lie told by 'The Insurgency' to get others to mess with the government. The heist members will go on the heist, other people will be living their normal lives in the town. The heist results in a catastrophe, an unfinished machine is activated and there is a surge in electricity. From then on, the world is changed. Electricity starts cutting out randomly, with no fix in sight, and some sort of wormhole is opened, and the essence of magic comes to the world. Two types of magic are introduced, normal magic which most people have, and personal magic, which is a rarity. Personal magic is basically certain magic that has effects specific to the user. What it can do is usually tied to their lives somehow. One person can not have the same 'type' of personal magic as another.

People start to find out they have magic and start using it, it is underdeveloped though. (Except for those certain people with Personal Magic, which the wielders learn faster.) Factions form (described in #factions), people work with each other but against each other. One person with Personal Magic is someone from the heist, who has a very powerful form. They find this out, and join 'The Awoken'. Betraying their friends and the heist members, who are mostly part of 'The Just', who are working together to fight The Awoken. Main Idea is to follow the ideals of the faction you choose, and work towards these goals using whatever skills you have.

You can use different magic, but you cant use much in the beginning, it'll get stronger as time goes on. BUT, there are limits. If it's too complex, it will take a toll. Same thing with if it's a super strong thing, you'll probably not be able to do it, and instead, pass out or die.





Spoiler: Factions



The Insurgency - Try to fuck with the government, work with whoever else they choose. Caused the catastrophe by lying to the people who planned the heist.
The Awoken -  A cult. Trying to take control of the world with their magic. Against all, with exceptions. Mostly consists of personal magic users.
Government - Trying to cover up the mess, clean everything up. Blamed for the catastrophe. Against The Insurgency and The Awoken.
Citizens - People just trying to get through to see another day, help others, neutral.
The Just - Group against The Awoken, working to fight them and help others. 
Freeform - Not part of any group, helps who they want when they want.


----------



## metafang (Apr 18, 2018)

ooooo


----------

